# WoW



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Captainnumber36 said:


>


The man is a genius, nothing less.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Pugg said:


> The man is a genius, nothing less.


He's making me like Liszt! So very good.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Captainnumber36 said:


> He's making me like Liszt! So very good.


Try this one:

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/DG/94795529


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Haha, I totally thought this was going to be a thread about World of Warcraft, because you capitalized the two W's in wow! :lol: Anyway, I'm glad that you're developing a taste for Liszt, and thanks for posting that great video.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Bettina said:


> Haha, I totally thought this was going to be a thread about World of Warcraft, because you capitalized the two W's in wow! :lol: Anyway, I'm glad that you're developing a taste for Liszt, and thanks for posting that great video.


I've never played that, I've never been too into games but I do enjoy Chess and Billiards, though I'm not great at either. I certainly want to put some time into getting better at those sports and perhaps join some leagues in the future!

No problem on sharing the video, it's phenomenal!


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

I heard Trifonov play the whole set in recital a while back and, though his technique was of course staggering, the music came across as little more than a vehicle for it. He's clearly maturing as a musician, and it's great to see/hear.


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

Both Liszt and Paganini are genus too to begin with!


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Bettina said:


> Haha, I totally thought this was going to be a thread about World of Warcraft, because you capitalized the two W's in wow! :lol: Anyway, I'm glad that you're developing a taste for Liszt, and thanks for posting that great video.


I thought this was going to be about World of WoW (World of World of Warcraft):


----------



## NorthernHarrier (Mar 1, 2017)

Geepers, that's intense.


----------

